# Front Diff. Transfer Case and Rear Diff oil change.



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

Until I replace my brakes to see if the humming noise is coming from the brakes. I inspected the front drivetrain and signs of damage or leaks. 
Decided to check the oil levels and replace them. It is an easy task, took me about three hours mostly cleaning the mess. 
The front diff oils were very dark and had a lot of little parts of metal on it, like glitter. 
Transfer case oil was dark as well and rear diff was not that dark. I use Pentosin ATF 1 that complies with VW for differentials I use Lubro Moly 75-90 Sync, NAPA had the oil, and dealer did not had any. 
I have 97,000 0n my 2005 V6 touareg, should I replace the transmission oil? I do not trust the lifetime oil claim after I saw the oil from the differential and transfer c. 
I did feel a small improvement, smoother ride when coasting and shifting as well. 

http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/mmarquez1969/2012-03-16_21-14-36_285.jpg 

http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/mmarquez1969/2012-03-16_21-14-55_428.jpg 
http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/mmarquez1969/2012-03-16_21-20-15_508.jpg 
http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/mmarquez1969/2012-03-16_21-20-36_447.jpg


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

i went over 400,000 on original tranny oil in my 2000 beetle , then changed it, its still going strong.


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

The humming is coming from your driveshaft center bearing

Sent from my LG-MS910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

I beleive it was replace eight months ago. 

Is this the one? 
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f43/drive-shaft-bush-2004-v6-18519-2.html


----------

